# DOHA | The Pearl Island - World Cup 2022 Prepartion | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The pearl island is undergoing several developments to prepare Doha for the world cup.
these projects include:
1_*Floresta Gardens (10 mid-rise tower),*
2_Giardino Village,
3_The Yacht Club,
4_*Gewan Island,
_______A: Coronothia hotel *


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> click here to view


5_Al muttahida iconic tower of the Pearl island
6_ *The St. Regis hotel at Marsa Arabia Island*
7*_ The pearl grand mosque: completion by 2022*
8_ other retail and residential projects













































by michaeln84, on Flickr

*The Yacht Club: completion 2022







*




























*







*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Floresta Gardens: completion by 2022

Project Type:* Residential, Retail

Floresta Gardens, the Mediterranean-inspired precinct, offers a variety of community living options with beautiful waterfront and public realm views and access to retail services and numerous amenities.

*Quick Facts:*


10 mid-rise residential towers
3 gated compounds
Floresta Galleria Mall
Kids area
*Gated Compounds:*

Total: *115* villas


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Giardino Village: completion by Oct 2021*

Giardino Village is located in a tranquil enclave with close proximity to the vibrant retail hubs of Medina Centrale and Porto Arabia, making it perfect for those wanting a discreet residence in a more sheltered locale.

Carefully positioned amidst a lush, landscaped parkland, The Pearl-Qatar’s Giardino Village precinct promises to be the most comprehensive community on the Island.

*Quick Facts:*

Mixed-use residential plots ranging from 470 to 2,400 sqm
Completed villas
Villa plots
Low-rise building plots (G+3 floors, G+5 floors, G+6 floors)
Gated compound
Giardino Mall
United School International
*Gated Compound:*

Total: 80 villas and a residential building (19 apartments)

Villa Types:

Standalone villas: 18
Semi-detached villas: 62
Amenities:

Clubhouse
Gym
Outdoor swimming pool
Squash court
Tennis court
Spa


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Al Muttahida tower : completion by end of 2021*

Two towers built to perfection, united to form a magnificent frame for the Arabian Sea. That’s Al Mutahidah Towers. A gateway from The Pearl-Qatar's cosmopolitan lifestyle to the relaxed beachfront of Viva Bahriya making it a unique living destination as well as a prized investment opportunity.

The towers offer 480 apartments of different sizes along with a range of penthouses, studios and other innovative residential models, all overlooking the waterfront and the marina.



















Tower lobby
























1st and 2nd floors of the residential unit


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Gewan Island: completion by 2022
main attractions are Corinthia Hotel, Gewan golfclub, The Crystal Walkway which run throughout the spine of the island*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*The St. Regis hotel at Marsa Arabia Island: completion by end of 2021 *

*Live Exquisite*
The State of Qatar, built on the fundamentals of a resident-first ideology is a tax-free haven enjoying the stability of a secure economy with the highest GDP per capita, all set to host the FIFA World Cup 2022.

Within Qatar is a gem of a destination, The Pearl-Qatar, a one-of-a-kind man-made island designed for both pleasure and business. Set along The Porto Arabia Marina, are impeccable abodes of unparalleled indulgence, The Residences at The St. Regis Marsa Arabia Island, The Pearl-Qatar. Here is an island, within an island, one that’s a freehold development, independently standing with its branded homes, luxury services and international outlets.


























































































progress
2019








march 2019








October 2019









October 2020








July 2021


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*The pearl grand mosque: completion by 2022







*


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for creating this thread. The other day I was wondering how progress on The Pearl was going. Now I know.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

And for whom that all?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

2mchris said:


> And for whom that all?


in the pearl island, foreign ownership is leagal, current population is 33,000


----------



## DesignGuy5 (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks amazing - but what's the point living in a dream home, on a dream island, but in country with no real freedoms, tolerance or acceptance with laws against so much? Sure it may be easier for the very wealthy but not for most, and how generous to give a maid and driver their own rooms - even though they get no windows and their passports are taken away.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

DesignGuy5 said:


> Looks amazing - but what's the point living in a dream home, on a dream island, but in country with no real freedoms, tolerance or acceptance with laws against so much?


no police is going to shoot you or lynch you for being black or having extra melanin in your skin in the streets, that is a very important factor for many people.



DesignGuy5 said:


> and how generous to give a maid and driver their own rooms - even though they get no windows and their passports are taken away.


if it is that bad and epidemic, why do they keep coming? are they stupid? or did qatar invade thier countries and ship them across the atlantic? why are their governments silent? why doesn't their governments stop them from coming?

here is something that is far away from your home in country called New Zealand, 
Would you rather being shot to be ethnic cleansed or your passport taken?








As New Zealand Police Pledge To Stay Unarmed, Maori Activists Credit U.S. Protests


Even as far away as New Zealand, protesters have taken inspiration from America's movement against police abuse of people of color.




www.npr.org


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Still not good enough, value politically..I don't think only though of that right issue it also got in some extent, just as far reaching as in US..NZ is kinda a bad example, now when it's the more democratic and liberal, (but,still not the most ideal value politically one,yet,but sure can easier to be one than every other nations so far.Goes to my this country I'm born and living and raised in)

Nevertheless,both of you have to be more pluralistic and non-self-critism-sensitive at the end of the day(and,he's not entirely wrong either Atabian gulf-Neim?..just saying..),because Qatar aren't ideal,vue politically, bot even parliamentary. Not even close to be so ,neither its New Zealand, BUT is way way closer to be so,again in value political matters in a universal all-embracing/all-including/all-accepting way...

ANYWAYS,that's off-topic.Do that that otherwise important and nice discussion in a other forum,thanks..Back to the updates ,instead, not because I'm eargerly after the updates here compared to other forums I prefer, but still,guys..right?...Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose 🙂😅🙃🤘👍👌💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎


----------



## DesignGuy5 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ecopolisia said:


> Still not good enough, value politically..I don't think only though of that right issue it also got in some extent, just as far reaching as in US..NZ is kinda a bad example, now when it's the more democratic and liberal, (but,still not the most ideal value politically one,yet,but sure can easier to be one than every other nations so far.Goes to my this country I'm born and living and raised in)
> 
> Nevertheless,both of you have to be more pluralistic and non-self-critism-sensitive at the end of the day(and,he's not entirely wrong either Atabian gulf-Neim?..just saying..),because Qatar aren't ideal,vue politically, bot even parliamentary. Not even close to be so ,neither its New Zealand, BUT is way way closer to be so,again in value political matters in a universal all-embracing/all-including/all-accepting way...
> 
> ANYWAYS,that's off-topic.Do that that otherwise important and nice discussion in a other forum,thanks..Back to the updates ,instead, not because I'm eargerly after the updates here compared to other forums I prefer, but still,guys..right?...Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose 🙂😅🙃🤘👍👌💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎


Those rainbow flags would likely have you executed in Qatar.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

DesignGuy5 said:


> Those rainbow flags would likely have you executed in Qatar.


Yeah,I know,most likely.That's primarily why I 
made it intentionally(Stands for it and all manifested into it,i.e. the pride flag..lol..Just can't resist it😉😎
),so he knows it that it aren't that ideal over there,value politically, in term individual freedom and justice,not even close or halfway compared to NZ,Australia ,etc,when really got the attention of their respective way more 21st century structured constitution..

..and,therefore a country or autocratic regime like Qatar's is still overall non-21st century(in that regard,except for urbanization,which they might think it's only ideal society should possess,even in this century....lol..) 19th-mid-20th century thinking ultranationalism/super traditionalism/too conservativism,which the West is far passed and have developed value politically further away from since 1970's in GENERAL TERMS..

So,at least not, yet...in about 50 or 80 years later,probably, I suppose.All automatically, without a Western military intervention/presence, because that's the best way to do so as far we have seen.

Well ,of course except some even more overall stable (not referring their even more stable and more value politically ideal selves today,but their initial years after WW2) countries that works for it,like South Korea,Republic of Taiwan, Japan and most of 
the continent of Europe.All those went well with a US military/ideological presence after WW2 ,yet with an economic and industrial period of peace to prosper further on on top of that.So, well some countries' parliamentary structure in their authoritarian intitial years after the WW2 have done it, whatsoever, and yet some haven't later on..That should be said,too..

Nevertheless, the best way it's international or a huge western economic sanctions combined with an political implosion within through "non-economic value political reforms"-demanding /and freedom-craving suppressed citizens and an continuous 
social media influence of individual rights obtained by other "extremely close to be value politically ideal"-countries..

Anyway, guys,back to topic.This isn't the discussion for it,even though it's important to be adressed sometimes.Well, just not here...Right,guys?....lol..

So,any updates here,not because I'm eargerly want them compared to other forums,but still ...🤷😅🙃🤘👍👌💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

DesignGuy5 said:


> Those rainbow flags would likely have you executed in Qatar.


"Ridiculing others will not left your self-steem, or make you any better than them."
& it is very easy to throw a biased accusation, but is is very, very, hard to help the Moari people, whom were ethnically cleansed in *your* own country.
Qatar has yet to do something similar to "catch up" with the 21st century, I guess.



Ecopolisia said:


> therefore a country or autocratic regime like Qatar's is still overall *non-21st century*(in that regard,except for urbanization,


you based being advanced and classify people based on political system, well, I based it on how many, any group of people, are willing to kill with ease to fulfill thier ideological agenda.
USA killed 500,000 babies in Iraq, of course that doesn't matter, they are arabs and USA is democratic, hence a 21st century country.

anyway this thread *is about the construction o*f The pearl, let us *keep it simple *and *treat each other with respect.*


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> "Ridiculing others will not left your self-steem, or make you any better than them."
> & it is very easy to throw a biased accusation, but is is very, very, hard to help the Moari people, whom were ethnically cleansed in *your* own country.
> Qatar has yet to do something similar to "catch up" with the 21st century, I guess.
> 
> ...


Not the same thing and that you should being democraticis just a tiny portion of being liberal, rational and democratic and the easiest way to avoid to obtain some democratic and liberal points than other more 21st century rights of non-normative people..just saying..

And,yet I didn't state USA wasn't ideal either,don't make sound like i'm one-sided and ultranationalistic,like you most likely invented invented sound or have mentality is based of...At the end of the day, I do base(which it's the most genuine and realibly way to be ideal,value politically, and way more respected amongst many people beyond and within the still all-domknating ultranationalist/too-conservative/super traditional mentality-/lifestyle-restrictive and social-control-loving norm) on value political stance/system and its overall politicians' mentality AND and its overall constitution,too, and how tye constitution structured as in term of how many they embrace and protect through anti-dicrimination laws and non-hate campaigns (and, that have to cover a majority, almost 95 %) and its citizens within their society through a wide spectrum of people that not necessarily are rights of the typical "already ((mostly)) developed and solved rights in 20th century,at least in the west" ethnical,skincolor and religious rights,but the typical even more non-conservative/non-super traditional true 21st century rights,which US,(despite its flaws of its recent foreign policy, which still overshadowd by Putin-russia and Xi-china, if they were that globally hegemonic and military mighty,due to their still unfortunately OVERALL century 19th-mid-20th century non-top-modern ,mostly irrational value political and non-fully-free thinking/structured constitutions...
And, OH that thousands of thousands of babies that have been dead, due a US military presence have to be fully substantiated and documented, thanks...I don't do utterly subjective, sudden and superficially emotional impulsive stated hypotheses ,conspiracy theories or assumptions, you see....) majorly or primarily possess,especially when you being a non-normative ,freedom-loving, "constantly value political reforms"-craving and regime-critizing bisexual and agnostic individual that I'am...And,at least the Maoris have it way better than they ever had today's NZ under the currently more 21st century top modern and all-embracing constitution it possess since 1970's and top of economic gains,too,and not only the latter one,which many still 19th-mid-20th century value political non-western regimes/countries like Qatar, for instance ,only thinks of about an "ideal" society for all its citizens"..It aren't colonial times,like Xi-china still ironically think it's ,just in economic matters.. We,those from the west and its non-western moderate liberal and rational value political allies in general terms are truly passed that ,and most of whom have apologized for its wrong doings that HAPPENED for CENTURIES ago,which unfortunately some non-western countries haven't with their own wrong doings with their own indigenous people,like in the current time, and on top of many more violations of basic human rights(OBVIOSULY), besides the poor protection and non-full embrace of its indigenous people..Just think about that for a minute,thanks...... Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose.....🙄😉🍺

And,yet I did clarify we should,instead..and,yet you replied with something I didn't say or apply for that we should do anymore. Kinda contradicting???... BUT,I don't have the updates,you see.yeah.....😅🤷😉🤘👍👌💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Ecopolisia said:


> Not the same thing and that you should being democraticis just a tiny portion of being liberal, rational and democratic and the easiest way to avoid to obtain some democratic and liberal points than other more 21st century rights of non-normative people..just saying..
> 
> And,yet I didn't state USA wasn't ideal either,don't make sound like i'm one-sided and ultranationalistic,like you most likely invented invented sound or have mentality is based of...At the end of the day, I do base, which it's the most genuine and realibly way to be ideal,value politically, and way more respected amongst many people beyond and within the still all-domknatijg ultranationalist/conservative/super traditional mentality-/lifestyle-restrictive and social-control-loving norm,on what value politicalstance AND constitution and how they embrace of people within their society through a wide spectrum of people that not necessarily are rights of the typical "already mostly developed and solved in 20th century,at least in the west" ethnical,skincolor and religious rights,but the typical even more non-conservative/non-super traditional true 21st century rights...Good that thathas been settled down and clarifiedonceforall, I suppose.....
> 
> And,yet I did clarify we should,instead..and,thej you replied with somethingI didn't say we should do anymore???... BUT,I don't have the updates,you see.yeah.....😅🤷😉🤘👍👌💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎


you can add whatever parameter you want to your ideal criteria to be part of the 21st century,
but at the end of the day, what is the point of adding more, if it is not going to make you more humane and less likely to kill who you deem different than you.

I think we spoke our mind, let us stick to thread please without accusations. Thanks


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> you can add whatever parameter you want to your ideal criteria to be part of the 21st century,
> but at the end of the day, what is the point of adding more, if it is not going to make you more humane and less likely to kill who you deem different than you.
> 
> I think we spoke our mind, let us stick to thread please without accusations. Thanks


Mostly accurate,but still I just stated some "non-intervention-of-foreign-militaries" criteria or some sort of methods to be more ideal and more suitable for an truly ideal society within this century that's not partially democratic,ironically structured or a "as much as we can tolerate"-like part-time democratically structured one AND that do not in a wrongly way basing an (kinda laughable) "ideal" society on only urbanization , economic output or investments and many more things than that, all in a moderate, un-partying and balanced way,and you have comprehend that,too..I don't mean any harm or exclusion,not my cup of tea,just find it ironically that regimes or people who think they don't exclude (typically made or said by many authoritarian ultranationalist stong leaders), is actually at the end of the day exclude people for who they are,but some how in recent times,but not what had even in 20th century, have learned more of the typical 20th century rights as skincolor,religious and ethnical rights (still not good enough, but better what they used to protect and tolerate in that regard in the 20th century)better than other rights ,because they find it so non-conservative or non-super traditional...We just can't ignore,if we do ,then some might be exclude, albeit it still might be a minority in these non-westen countries.Somwyhig we fortunately don't do in most if the west.We have learned it, unlike many that haven't beyond the weekend borders.But,their time would be there too for them to be it of course through the abovementioned "non-intervention-of-foreign-militaries"-criteria...

Just laughable and sad on sad to 
think of,too,likewise killing just innocent people, whether they're themselves irrational ,illiterate and uncivilized(mostly lack of education and too much culture and too old-school conservatism from its non-21st century thinking value political regimes/constitutions cosntantly involved in their lives,I suppose) or not,mentally/value politically, of course as well ..😉🙂👍

Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all as well, I suppose..Yeah,as I said before you can and only you can take the lead here,because I don't have any updates here about these oil-produced mega projects ...so,yeah...🤷😅🙃💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎🤘👍👌💪


----------

